# KEnt Williams Hive Tool



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I recently bought a Kent Williams Hive Tool from WT Kelley: https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333933303334&grouped=1

I have always wanted to get a hive tool with a hook but otherwise like a traditional hive tool. I used the KW hive tool this morning and really liked it. Especially with frames that have overwintered in the hive and are thick with propolis were easy to get out. It is very well made and has a nice heft to it.

I'll be ordering an extra one or two in the near future.

Tom


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

$18.00 ouch!


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Hey, it was only $17.00!

Yeah, I'm usually pretty cheap. I'm not sure why I 'splurged' on this. But, I'm glad I did. Like I said I will be getting a spare someday. I seem to be getting a little more forgetful as I mature.

Tom


----------



## CPendergraff (May 14, 2013)

I have one too. I like it a lot. The hook is handy.


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

Haven't seen this, great design. This tool would stop me from having to carry two tools, may order one thanks.


----------



## pat kelly (Nov 23, 2011)

used mine for three years would hate to be without it


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I always use a hooked hive tool for lifting frames - currently an "Italian" one, but then I have to get the regular one for any aggressive cleaning or easier repositioning of all the frames in a box. I need to try one of these out.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought 2 from WK, they work great. Best tool I ever used. I did have to dull the edge on the blades a bit. Too sharp.


----------



## beekuecker (May 12, 2013)

Where can I get the hook hive tool?


----------



## beekuecker (May 12, 2013)

Where can I get the hook tool?


----------



## pat kelly (Nov 23, 2011)

kelleys


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

TWall said:


> Hey, it was only $17.00!
> 
> Yeah, I'm usually pretty cheap. I'm not sure why I 'splurged' on this. But, I'm glad I did. Like I said I will be getting a spare someday. I seem to be getting a little more forgetful as I mature.
> 
> Tom


I guess is cheaper than duct taping an Italian tool to a standard hive tool!!


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> I guess is cheaper than duct taping an Italian tool to a standard hive tool!!


Actually not a bad idea for someone that has a few of each laying around!


----------



## Hines farms (Apr 25, 2013)

This tool is the only tool that I always have in my pocket ready to use. I got my from Kelley Bees and love that thing.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

An extra one? You mean you lose hive tools? LoL


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Grizz270 said:


> An extra one? You mean you lose hive tools? LoL


I haven't lost a hive tool yet. I have left them sitting on a hive in an out yard though!

Tom


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

Well I'm not as bad as my buddy. I now have one of his that I let him use but, I keep it with my stuff. And, btw I may have to get one of those too, I guess I'll start a collection.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I buy them by the dozen and 17 is a bit steep.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Grizz270 said:


> You mean you lose hive tools?
> 
> Every time I lose mine, the lawn mower does a fine job of finding it!


----------

